

Starting today, all app store submissions must run under iPhone OS 3.0 - jasongullickson

An email from Apple today indicates that all submissions, starting today, must run correctly under iPhone OS 3.0.  I can't find a public article to link to, but I would say this is a good sign that things are on-schedule.
======
gregk
From an Apple iPhone user point of view this makes good sense as most of them
will upgrade to V 3.0 pretty quick. I also assume this will help Apple
regression test V3.0 with the current code base of App store applications. It
might be painful for current developers but I think they can still build for
V2.2.1 and then test on V3.0 also.

~~~
jasongullickson
I've been hesitant to install the beta on my (only) iPhone, but now I have a
good excuse to take the chance.

